# Correct Wood To Use For A Mash Paddle



## Ginger NZ (5/11/08)

I fancy creating a proper mash paddle.

What would you more crafty types suggest is a good choice of timber? I was thinking of something like beech or something?


----------



## raven19 (5/11/08)

If you have to go timber, I would assume a hardwood be the best option?

I personally prefer something stainless or plastic that can be cleaned thoroughly...

Raw timber will absorb moisture, hence wort, etc if used. Cant imagine sealing the timber would be good either... may lead to interesting flavours though!

Just my 2c


----------



## browndog (5/11/08)

Ginger NZ said:


> I fancy creating a proper mash paddle.
> 
> What would you more crafty types suggest is a good choice of timber? I was thinking of something like beech or something?



You need a hardwood, you could try tassie oak, iron bark, jarrah or mahogany.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## matti (5/11/08)

I'd go hardwood for sure.
It'll last you.
Matti


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/08)

h34r: or go stainless steel - sorry

hardwood. tassy oak.


----------



## Ginger NZ (5/11/08)

It needs to be either wood or plastic. My pot is aluminium and stainless will tear it apart. 

How about kwila?

I was thinking of something like beech, it's rumoured to have some anti-bacterial properties, hence butcher blocks being made of it.


----------



## devo (5/11/08)

Balsa anyone!?


----------



## katzke (5/11/08)

Ginger NZ said:


> I fancy creating a proper mash paddle.
> 
> What would you more crafty types suggest is a good choice of timber? I was thinking of something like beech or something?



What about Poison Oak or Hemlock, just ribbing you. I would think Oak would be good and easy to get. Just remember that a wooden paddle never touches cooled wort. No way to get all the bugs out.


----------



## afromaiko (5/11/08)

I've heard that Hickory is a good choice. Can't speak from experience though, I'm using a Beer Belly SS Mash Weapon.


----------



## HoppingMad (5/11/08)

Vote one for the tassie oak. Cheapest option - you buy a pizza paddle from a catering shop then drill some holes in, that's what I did. Most of these pizza paddles are oak.

For more info on some schmick mash paddle options (and piccies) check here: Mashy Linky

Hopper.


----------



## GMK (5/11/08)

go the american or french oak.

should be able to get a used oak barrel stave and convert it...


----------



## Kai (6/11/08)

Remember that a mash paddle is generally for stirring the mash only, and as such doesn't need to be particularly sanitary since you're about to boil for an hour or more and the mash is full of bugs anyway. If you're planning on using your mash paddle in your kettle though, then I would consider a stainless option.

PS Myself, I use a very nice jarrah paddle. I may even get holes drilled into it before Christmas


----------



## Tim (6/11/08)

I wouldn't use wormwood!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/08)

All this talk of wood sounds like a porn movie, or so my mate said  IMHO as long as it doesnt leach tannins it should get wood , I mean it should be good  
GB


----------



## blackbock (6/11/08)

> How about kwila?





> IMHO as long as it doesnt leach tannins



Kwila would be no good at all for this reason. Mine is totally pine. When it wears out (it has already lasted 2 yrs) I will just spend another 30 mins to make another one!


----------



## peter.b (14/11/08)

Mash Paddles, I have a stainless for 6oL batches. I use a wooden dowel stick to break up dough balls. HOOP pine is the best aussie wood to use as it is cheap and easily available. Remember the wooden school rulers??? Hoop pine! The tannins etc are 100% safe. A friend is a timber consultant to the CSIRO and that's his first recomendation. Oak etc are fine, but stay away from the dark hardwoods. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pumpy (14/11/08)

Ginger NZ said:


> I fancy creating a proper mash paddle.
> 
> What would you more crafty types suggest is a good choice of timber? I was thinking of something like beech or something?




Beechwood 


pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (14/11/08)

Check out this site mainly Oak 

http://www.thefind.com/query.php?query=Bee...d+mash+paddles+


pumpy


----------

